# Need 1911 Advice



## reconNinja (Sep 26, 2006)

I decided to go with a full-size 1911 instead of that compact .380 but I don't know what to get. The only requirements are it be a fullsize .45 1911 and have a nickel/stainless/polished finish. Oh and be around $400ish while not being garbage. I've been looking at AMT Hardballers(used of course) and Springfield GI .45's, the Springfield seems to be a little out of my price range, and I don't really know where else to look. Thanks guys.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Have you look at the Armscor line as they have good ones. Good luck.
http://www.armscor.com.ph/


----------



## busdriver72 (Feb 9, 2007)

If you are locked into the $400 price range, then the Rock Island (ARMSCOR) is probably the best choice. I've never owned an AMT, but when I was in law enforcement I knew guys that had them and they didn't have a good reputation (...the gun, not the guys.)
If you go the Rock Island route, consider the Tactical version. It has better sights, a comp trigger, lowered ejection port, and it's still in the $400 range.
If you know someone that has an FFL, and if they will do an FFL transfer for you, www.centerfiresystems.com has the RIA at a good price.


----------



## berkbw (Sep 10, 2006)

+1 on busdriver72. 

b-


----------

